# Male vs female



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Originally I thought that because the Kindle was a techi item, more men would use it. However these boards seem to be heavily female. I guess the guys are playing video games or something. Their loss.

Steve


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

According to the stats, the ratio of M:F is 1:3 here at the Kindleboards.

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Back when I was single (oh, so many, many years ago), they would call this a "target rich" environment!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Maybe but most of the women seem to be married as well.  Then, I didn't come here looking for women.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it might just be that women read more than men do. Just my opinion, based on real-life experiences, so please don't yell at me for saying that! 

I like to think, too, that we females are more practical, so we see the value of the Kindle. (Okay, that was sexist. haha)


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Women do seem to like to play dress up with their Kindles.  I guess they replaced Barbie with them.  


Ok now that was sexist


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Khabita said:


> I think it might just be that women read more than men do. Just my opinion, based on real-life experiences, so please don't yell at me for saying that!
> 
> I like to think, too, that we females are more practical, so we see the value of the Kindle. (Okay, that was sexist. haha)


A man would have to be a fool to argue with that. When outnumbered three to one.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

More women watch Oprah? (Ducking..running from room!)

Seriously, I worked at B&N for 5 years; 90% of the "readers" were women. The book clubs were all women, most of the staff were women, even the people in the Starbucks were women. (Why did I leave ever that job?). There were male customers but for the most part they weren't buying literature. Or even fiction. They bought _Who Moved my Cheese?_ and _Guns, Germs and Steel_. (one of which is an excellent book )


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> They bought _Who Moved my Cheese?_ and _Guns, Germs and Steel_. (one of which is an excellent book )


And you're not going to tell us which one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

My money is on "*Who Moved My Cheese*?"


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ha. Gender confusion strikes again!

Until today, I thought Vampyre was female. Wasn’t the original Vampyre avatar a woman with fangs?  

Harvey: To avoid confusion, why not enable the gender indicator next to the user name?


Jeff


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I travel a lot and noticed on airplanes and in airports more men are reading books than women.  Not sure why that is...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

If you had asked me before I read the post from Scott, I would have said that men read more simply because I read more than my wife and my son reads more than my daughter. But we all love books.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Ha. Gender confusion strikes again!
> 
> Until today, I thought Vampyre was female. Wasn't the original Vampyre avatar a woman with fangs?
> 
> ...


That's why I changed her out. I use her on other boards where I am well known so I didn't think about it here. It also explains all those strange PMs.

(just kidding)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> That's why I changed her out. I use her on other boards where I am well known so I didn't think about it here. It also explains all those strange PMs.
> 
> (just kidding)


Okay. That solves one mystery.

Now: what's a remale? A transsexual that changed his/her/his mind?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I've noticed with my family...the women are more likely to just buy something. The fact it was on sale (via Oprah discount) only pushed them to purchase it even more so. Meanwhie, the males in my family believe they should monitor, compare, and research a product over a course of a couple weeks (sometimes months) before purchasing or before deciding not to buy the product because it lacks one feature. In the case with the Kindle, my dad and uncle say they refuse to buy it, because it doesn't have a backlight. Keep in mind I did tell them Eink cannot be viewed with a backlight.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

That would be a simple unedited typo.  'R' and 'F' are close to each other.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> That would be a simple unedited typo. 'R' and 'F' are close to each other.


So I take it that you didn't think what I said was funny?


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought it was funny Jeff. Now that the subject is fixed your transsexual twice removed has gone under the knife yet again


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Yikes! I'm not going there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

I didn't realize you were joking.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I shoulda puta avatar…


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

...or a smiley. 

spoiler->


Spoiler



Yes, I know that was probably what you meant.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

maybe we should start a single Kindlers forum and we can play matchmaker for all those single readers out there?  Bringing readers together?  

disclaimer - I'm happily attached and just want to meddle in peoples lives


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> ...or a smiley.


I thought the word "smiley" lacked assonance.



Spoiler



You're right.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Nah, that is worse than discussing politics or religion. It's a sure fire way to cause hate and discontent. If people want romance outside of their books, there are plenty of places to go to. This should be a nice safe place to visit.










Dude! now I have to go look up a word and I don't have a Kindle yet.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Dude! now I have to go look up a word and I don't have a Kindle yet.


...the similarity of two or more vowel sounds or the repetition of two or more consonant sounds, especially in words that are close together in a poem.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

No not tthat one, "lacked"...OK yes it was that one and I did look it up.  Not a word that comes up in my normal daily routine.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I had to stretch for it...

How long do you think we can keep this up before all the women get pissed off at us for stepping on their girly-purse conversations?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> That's why I changed her out. I use her on other boards where I am well known so I didn't think about it here. It also explains all those strange PMs.
> 
> (just kidding)


LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

There was a gurly purse discussion? I am bad about jacking threads no matter what forum I am in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there a manly purse?

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes, it is called a brief case.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is there a manly purse?
> 
> Betsy


We prefer the term "Backpack"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gee, hate to spoil it for you guys, but we carry briefcases and backpacks too....



Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

but but ummm ours are manly!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Keep telling yourselves that!

http://reviews.ebay.com/LEATHER-MESSENGER-BAGS-ARE-THEY-MANLY_W0QQugidZ10000000007227191


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gee, hate to spoil it for you guys, but we carry briefcases and backpacks too....
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, but I don't carry a purse! So I don't have anywhere to carry my Kindle...(it will fit into a pocket on two of my coats, one pair of shorts and one pair of pants; I now shop solely for pocket size).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

See, women are soooo much more practical--we just invent something (purse) to carry all the stuff we want to have with us.  We don't need no stinkin' pockets!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just _know_ this guy has a Kindle in his manbag...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

I have sooo many potentionally nonPC offensive things I could say...I'll just sit on my hands...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> See, women are soooo much more practical--we just invent something (purse) to carry all the stuff we want to have with us. We don't need no stinkin' pockets!
> 
> Betsy


What Betsy said. And guys just end up wearing "fanny" packs (snicker).


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The weight of femininity is becoming overwhelming. 'Think I’ll go lurk now. ‘Bye ladies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I just _know_ this guy has a Kindle in his manbag...


I don't think it matters what's in his Manbag... 

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Is that you in the picture above your post, Cush?


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

No, Jeff, some anonymous Shopping Companion.

There *are* manpurses.

Manpurse closed









Manpurse open revealing my little friend, Sam Colt (Yes, legally carried)


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

That wouldn't fit my Sig P220.


----------



## ShellyD (Nov 8, 2008)

ooooohhhhh pretty gun purse cush!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Expecting trouble?

Unless my old eyes are failing, Sam Colt is on full-cock.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Teninx said:


> That wouldn't fit my Sig P220.


No, but they make one that does. PM me if you want info.


Jeff said:


> Expecting trouble?
> 
> Unless my old eyes are failing, Sam Colt is on full-cock.


Safest way to carry a 1911 style gun, believe it or not! This is an Officer's Model in .45acp. In Condition One like this one is, two manual safeties are on, thumb safety and the grip safety. The most important one is always engaged, the one between my ears.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

cush said:


> Safest way to carry a 1911 style gun, believe it or not! This is an Officer's Model in .45acp. In Condition One like this one is, two manual safeties are on, thumb safety and the grip safety. The most important one is always engaged, the one between my ears.


I didn't know that. The Colt I carried had a half-cock safety.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't think it matters what's in his Manbag...
> 
> Betsy


Depends on which Manbag you're talking about.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

That was one of the non PC things i was thinking...hhehe


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I didn't know that. The Colt I carried had a half-cock safety.


That's to stop the hammer from striking the firing pin if your thumb slips off the hammer spur during cocking.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Cush -

A .45, eh? Well, it's nice to see a *real* weapon amongst all the 9mm stuff floating around. I don't carry myself, but I can't deny that the .357 Desert Eagle (.44 is nice, but a bit too big) has a certain appeal! ;-)

But I digress: male vs. female. It's genetics, pure and simple.

As an example, women tend to have a greater level of the Shoe Gene, the Jewelry Gene, the Shopping Gene and - the true test - the Reading Gene.

Men, on the other hand, have higher levels of the Sports Gene, the TV Remote Gene, the Car Gene, and the Beer Gene.

Unfortunately, fellows like myself have a bit of a difficult time with male company in social situations: I must have completely missed the lines where they were handing out the Sports, TV Remote, and Car Genes (although I do have a nominal level of the Beer Gene), so I don't often have much to talk about (I have an overabundance of the Nerd Gene, which doesn't help, either!). I think I must have been chatting with the ladies and moving through the Reading Gene line (several times), instead. So it's a bit awkward to talk about sports, for example, when my sports IQ is the ability to correctly identify a football nine out of ten times... 

Oh, and personally I think it would be more practical to have a "purse" - sitting on a bulky wallet all day is NOT fun (which is why I carry it in one of my front pockets nowadays)!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> It's genetics, pure and simple.
> 
> As an example, women tend to have a greater level of the Shoe Gene, the Jewelry Gene, the Shopping Gene and - the true test - the Reading Gene.
> 
> Men, on the other hand, have higher levels of the Sports Gene, the TV Remote Gene, the Car Gene, and the Beer Gene.


I hope you're wrong about all that gene business because I love to read but I just don't get what all the women here are talking about half the time - and I'd rather take a beating than go shopping.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And I, on the other hand, am the only one who knows how to work the remotes, and the last three cars we bought, I was the instigator....
(the 2002 MINI Cooper S, the 1968 Mini Cooper S and the 1995 Mazda RX-7 Twin Turbo).

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I, on the other hand, am the only one who knows how to work the remotes, and the last three cars we bought, I was the instigator....
> (the 2002 MINI Cooper S, the 1968 Mini Cooper S and the 1995 Mazda RX-7 Twin Turbo).
> 
> Betsy


Did they still have the Wankel rotary engine in '95?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Did they still have the Wankel rotary engine in '95?


Yes, they did...the twin turbos rotary has 255 hp, 2500 lbs, 0-60 in 5 seconds, my husband says one of the last true sports cars. It was the last year the RX7 was imported here. Note Mazda currently sells an RX8 in this country that has the rotary engine.

Oh, I forgot, the 1991 Mazda Miata was my idea too.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, they did...the twin turbos rotary has 255 hp, 2500 lbs, 0-60 in 5 seconds, my husband says one of the last true sports cars. It was the last year the RX7 was imported here. Note Mazda currently sells an RX8 in this country that has the rotary engine.
> 
> Oh, I forgot, the 1991 Mazda Miata was my idea too.


Huh. I was under the false impression that they gave up on the rotary. I don't pay much attention to cars any more but they were a passion when I was young. Now I drive a 12 year old Ford pickup with a 6 cylinder engine and a 5-speed standard transmission. But it looks new.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I travel a lot and noticed on airplanes and in airports more men are reading books than women. Not sure why that is...


Easy answer: It's because the women are praying the plane through the air!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Figment said:


> Easy answer: It's because the women are praying the plane through the air!!!


Figment, welcome to the Boards!

Congratulations on jumping in and posting. I see in another topic that you've named your Kindle!

Now, head on over to Accessories and buy him a present and go to the Book Corner and get some (and make some) book recommendations!

And Tips & Tricks for good info! And....

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Figment said:


> Easy answer: It's because the women are praying the plane through the air!!!


lol... Hello Figment and welocme to the family!!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Gee, what I miss when I go out Costco shopping on a Sunday!

I thought Cush was...well, female until I saw his gun. Although, sailor has a few of her own...Hee Hee 
And a proud member of the NRA
Keep adding to the collection: AR15 on Christmas Wish List, so many


Spoiler



assult rifles


 and so little time
















and yes, I'm a gurly gurl.

Welcome Aboard Figment, we aren't always this way...sometimes we are incorrigible


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sailor said:


> Welcome Aboard Figment, we aren't always this way...sometimes we are incorrigible


Sometimes?

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sailor said:


> sometimes we are incorrigible


Gee, and I thought I was behaving myself...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

sailor said:


> I thought Cush was...well, female until I saw his gun.


Yikes. The things you say.

Cush, like you, Sailor, may be keeping his gender secret. Neither of you has one of those little unmentionable GENDER symbols near your name.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Yikes. The things you say.
> 
> Cush, like you, Sailor, may be keeping his gender secret. Neither of you has one of those little unmentionable GENDER symbols near your name.


Oops...I thought my picture explained it. Okay, my unmentionables are now showing...

I was referring to Cush's Hand Gun


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Yikes. The things you say.
> 
> Cush, like you, Sailor, may be keeping his gender secret. Neither of you has one of those little unmentionable GENDER symbols near your name.


Yikes, I just noticed those....


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Figment said:


> Easy answer: It's because the women are praying the plane through the air!!!


Or I think it's because they are chasing the kids around...


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yikes, I just noticed those....


Don't know why the gender sign was missing- it's there now. To alleviate doubt as to my gender here's a picture of me in my cowboy mode. Sorry about the reversed lettering, that's what my computer camera does. It says "And thou shall have dominion over all the animals except. of course, the cat"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cush said:


> Don't know why the gender sign was missing- it's there now. To alleviate doubt as to my gender here's a picture of me in my cowboy mode. Sorry about the reversed lettering, that's what my computer camera does. It says "And thou shall have dominion over all the animals except. of course, the cat"


I don't know what brand camera you have, but there should be a setting somewhere about "mirroring" the image. There is in mine. I don't know why it's there...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

D'oh!  You beat me to it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

cush said:


> Don't know why the gender sign was missing- it's there now. To alleviate doubt as to my gender here's a picture of me in my cowboy mode. Sorry about the reversed lettering, that's what my computer camera does. It says "And thou shall have dominion over all the animals except. of course, the cat"


Cush, you actually look a lot like i imagined!!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you think maybe more women participate in these boards also, maybe more men lurk? I am one of those women who don't like to carry a purse- I tend to put my keys wallet etc in my pockets. But it's getting a bit difficult now with cell phone, MP3 player, wallet, keys, sunglasses and Kindle! So now I am looking for a "womanly" case.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lynn said:


> Do you think maybe more women participate in these boards also, maybe more men lurk? I am one of those women who don't like to carry a purse- I tend to put my keys wallet etc in my pockets. But it's getting a bit difficult now with cell phone, MP3 player, wallet, keys, sunglasses and Kindle! So now I am looking for a "womanly" case.


I got a monobag at Target ($15). It's sort of like a baby sling. Works much better than a purse, but the cell phone holder is in an awkward position.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll have to go look- $15.00 sounds good

Thanks
Lynn


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lynn said:


> I'll have to go look- $15.00 sounds good
> 
> Thanks
> Lynn


It's not in the purse section, it's in the backpack and luggage section. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh no! Since last night, the dang women have turned this thread into another girly-purse discussion. Men just don’t have a chance here.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I got a monobag at Target ($15). It's sort of like a baby sling. Works much better than a purse, but the cell phone holder is in an awkward position.


I will have to check that out too...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

That's what happens when you are outnumbered 3 to 1.............LOL.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Oh no! Since last night, the dang women have turned this thread into another girly-purse discussion. Men just don't have a chance here.


Or anywhere else, we're taking over!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Or anywhere else, we're taking over!
> 
> Betsy


Ain't it the truth.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Oh no! Since last night, the dang women have turned this thread into another girly-purse discussion. Men just don't have a chance here.


Would it make you feel better if I let you hold a door for me or open a jar?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Would it make you feel better if I let you hold a door for me or open a jar?


Gertie! You're on a roll!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

If the door is ajar would you want it opened?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> What Betsy said. And guys just end up wearing "fanny" packs (snicker).


*OMG...the fanny pack dad at DD's school. He was the only man (questionable) who wore a fanny pack ;-p*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *OMG...the fanny pack dad at DD's school. He was the only man (questionable) who wore a fanny pack ;-p*


Larry wouldn't be caught dead in a fanny pack!! lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Those who wear fanny packs (may be offensive)


Spoiler



get their fannies packed[\spoiler]


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Those who wear fanny packs (may be offensive)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



*Um...that's what we thought of the dad *


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Originally I thought that because the Kindle was a techi item, more men would use it. However these boards seem to be heavily female. I guess the guys are playing video games or something. Their loss.
> 
> Steve


*I'm writing a Christmas blog, which as you might expect, will follow some American historical theme. In the research process, I've been re-reading the letters of John Adams and Abigail Smith Adams. Mr. and Mrs. Adams exchanged something like 1,200 letters from the time of their courtship in 1762 until 1801 when John's political career came to an end.

Just for fun, I thought I'd resurrect this long forgotten thread to share the last page of a letter from Abigail Adams to John Adams written on 10 December 1775. She's dressing her Kindle and keeping him on the straight and narrow, while he's forming a new nation:*



> _I enclose a memorandom of Dr. Tufts requesting you to procure for him those articles if you can bring them with any conveniance. The Dr. takes it a little hard that you have never wrote him a line, as he has wrote you several times. If it was but a few lines he would Receive it kindly.
> 
> I am very loth to trouble you about articles of conveniancy for myself, especially as they are so much out of your way of Buisness. I will only mention two or three which if you can direct Bass to get for me will much oblige me -- one black Barcelona hankerchief, two or 3 yd. of black Caliminco for shooes and binding for the same -- he knows how much will be proper -- and 3 or 4 common manchester check hankerchiefs for the pocket. Not a hankerchief of any kind can be purchased here, but out of the Store for the Army, and they are allowd only to those who inlist. My Pappa would be glad you would send him a Sermon of Dr. Zublys.
> 
> ...


_

*Time and technology may be changing the way we live but it doesn't change all things.

Jeff*_


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Would it make you feel better if I let you hold a door for me or open a jar?


Or you can go kill a monster spider on the men's adventure thread.

~robin


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Or you can go kill a monster spider on the men's adventure thread.
> 
> ~robin


How could I possible refuse? Consider the spiders dead.

Now, can you go kill the whole men's adventure thread? 

Jeff


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Originally I thought that because the Kindle was a techi item, more men would use it. However these boards seem to be heavily female. I guess the guys are playing video games or something. Their loss.
> 
> Steve


My father raised all 4 of his daughters with technology. Therefore I have my I have a DVD recorder and can record to DVD's,an IPod, PDA, digital camera, laptops, GPS Garmin 660 Navigator, cell phone and Kindle etc...

The guys don't have exclusive rights to gadgets and technology. I heard it was a woman that invented windshield wipers. Also a female admiral that invented the first computer.

There seems to be more women that read. So logically more females would use a Kindle. 
However, are there more women authors or male authors? Are there more female authors now than in the 18th and 19th centuries? If there were more male authors was it because they had higher education?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Now, can you go kill the whole men's adventure thread?


Probably, but I'd get kicked off the boards in the process. I mean, I'm all for getting de-listed in the name of a funny story, but I'm afraid my bad reputation would follow me to other boards. Can't have that. As far as any of the rest of them know, I'm completely normal.

~robin


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I feel an urge to stick up for all the techie girls...

I'm a Technical Architect for a major corporation.  I have three computers. I switched cell phone carriers just to get the most advanced phone.  Had a GPSr with WAS ability long before most people knew what a GPS was.  And then there's the tv, iPod, camera, RC toys, programmable robot-type toys and the list goes on.  If it has a chip in it (Dorito or micro), I must have it.  All the guys in the family come to me for the geek advice.  And I'm a girl.

Now I must go to a meeting with two of my Systems Engineers, who are both girls.

(woo hoo, this post should graduate me from the Dr Suess level)


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> If it has a chip in it (Dorito or micro)


rofl

~robin


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> The guys don't have exclusive rights to gadgets and technology. I heard it was a woman that invented windshield wipers. Also a female admiral that invented the first computer.


Well, I don't think she invented it but Admiral Grace Hopper was the first programer on the first supercomputer (ENIAC, I believe) in the United States. Coined the term "bug" in the program, which was an actual bug that was causing a short somewhere. I met her once when she came to my college to present a lecture. She impressed me greatly: I joined the Navy after college. Her talk featured a freebie for everyone of a piece of telephone wire about 11 ½ inches long. That's how far light (electrons) travel in a nanosecond.

Ann


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> *I'm writing a Christmas blog, which as you might expect, will follow some American historical theme. In the research process, I've been re-reading the letters of John Adams and Abigail Smith Adams. Mr. and Mrs. Adams exchanged something like 1,200 letters from the time of their courtship in 1762 until 1801 when John's political career came to an end.
> 
> Just for fun, I thought I'd resurrect this long forgotten thread to share the last page of a letter from Abigail Adams to John Adams written on 10 December 1775. She's dressing her Kindle and keeping him on the straight and narrow, while he's forming a new nation:*
> Jeff[/b]


Jeff,

I have read a few of these letters myself and some of them are really hard to read. One such example was when Pres. Adams was away from Abigail, he wrote how they had to conserve on food and other such items because he didn't want to waste money. Or when Adams and his cabinet (if you called it that back then) went traveling, they took it upon the kindness of the US people to give them room and board; for a President, he paid his own way. What a far cry our country has become since the Adams' wrote these letters.

Thank you for posting this historical bit of the Adams' personal writtings; what an enrichment it would serve to our present day government to read these also.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> Therefore I have my I have a DVD recorder and can record to DVD's,an IPod, PDA, digital camera, laptops, GPS Garmin 660 Navigator, cell phone and Kindle etc...


Avalon...I passed on the Garmin GPS and put VZ Navigator on in my cell phone, instead. Now I can take a walk in a strange town and not worry about getting lost.

I'm the one that selects the electronics in my family, too.

If you want to see something funny, follow me to Best Buy. My husband goes straight to the software. I run through the store, petting the laptops, cameras, tv's and anything else I can get my hands on. 

He does his part by supporting my habit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm the gadget geek in my family too....and I can't keep track of how many male friends and family I do tech support for....

Betsy


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Ah, a love of books and technology ... the perfect woman.  Eat your heart out Bo Derek!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting that, Jeff.  I always love to hear a voice from the past.  Times may change, but people don't, in my never very humble opinion.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

sailor said:


> Thank you for posting this historical bit of the Adams' personal writings&#8230;





gertiekindle said:


> Thanks for posting that, Jeff. I always love to hear a voice from the past. Times may change, but people don't, in my never very humble opinion.


For a while there I was afraid Abigail's words were lost on everyone but me. We stand on the shoulders of remarkable people. One of them was certainly Abigail Adams.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> She's *dressing her Kindle* and keeping him on the straight and narrow, while he's forming a new nation:


rofl. Am I the only person who caught that? Or am I not, and I just missed another very important reference? Either way, dang Jeff, that's harsh. lol


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

kim said:


> I feel an urge to stick up for all the techie girls...
> 
> I'm a Technical Architect for a major corporation. I have three computers. I switched cell phone carriers just to get the most advanced phone. Had a GPSr with WAS ability long before most people knew what a GPS was. And then there's the tv, iPod, camera, RC toys, programmable robot-type toys and the list goes on. If it has a chip in it (Dorito or micro), I must have it. All the guys in the family come to me for the geek advice. And I'm a girl.
> 
> ...


Three cheers for techie girls!! I am one of those, too! I was "the" computer support person in my office for nearly 10 years. I got the job because I had a computer at home with Windows on it!!  My love for technology came from my husband. We are a family of techno geeks!! In addition, my dad taught me how to change a tire, change the oil and all the upkeep stuff where my car was concerned. Nothing wrong with a girl being able to take care of herself. Of course, nothing wrong with being treated like a lady either!!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is a site for all the techies: www.x-tremegeek.com. They have some really cool techie products (I got their holiday catalog in the mail the other day).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

RE: the Adamses. I can't read their correspondence without thinking

"Pins"​
"Saltpeter"​
Think _1776_


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> rofl. Am I the only person who caught that? Or am I not, and I just missed another very important reference? Either way, dang Jeff, that's harsh. lol


Methinks that you judge me too harshly, Robin. 

I was admiring Abigail's request for handkerchiefs and her scolding her husband for failing to write, in the midst of all that turmoil.



Ann Von Hagel said:


> RE: the Adamses. I can't read their correspondence without thinking
> 
> "Pins"​
> "Saltpeter"​
> Think _1776_


Obnoxious, suspected, and unpopular.


----------

